# My first CAD enclosures



## gillsy (Apr 16, 2011)

I have just spend all day learning about CAD, it was a lot easier than I thought it was going to be,
I went through a few versions, but here is the one that I've finished with.

It's a tub rack for snakes, mainly anterisia and adders.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice! What size tubs?


----------



## gillsy (Apr 16, 2011)

Cheers SM, 

Either L558mm, W390mm, H144mm or L730mm, W442mm, H235mm either way it will be very similar.

But the same design i'm going to use for nephs and terrestrial geckos etc.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 16, 2011)

Looks good what program are you using


----------



## gillsy (Apr 16, 2011)

Sketchup it's a free google one, and after 3 10min video turtorials I was definately on my way.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 16, 2011)

I use Autodesk Inventor for drawings. Its really easy once you learn the basic commands most of the different programs are pretty easy for simple stuff.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Apr 16, 2011)

Sure 2.4m would be compact but would it be hard having snakes that high up? Sure you could put your Adders on the bottom shelfs though.....


----------



## Owzi (Apr 16, 2011)

.0mm, jeez she's an accurate project!
I think the picture of the rack looks great, I rekin you should change where you put some of your measurements though.
The 600mm depth should come off the side rather than the top (same as the 900mm width).
The 2400mm height should come off the left hand side of the edge line of the 900mm width.

Not being critical, just my feedback, I look at these types of drawings everyday at work.
Certainly could build it from your drawing though.

Good stuff,
Andrew


----------



## gillsy (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah Owzi, i put them on the back instead of the front. It's more just after working on it all day I just couldn't change it again.

SM we have other enclosures that high up, it's an apartment, in a small reptile room... so every space is needed, and the only place we can build is up. By doing making it with height, we actually gain half the floor space back on the room.


----------

